# [solved] Persistent input event nodes

## McLink

I have a problem with my laptop: between the external mouse (Logitech VX Revolution) and the touchpad, /dev/input/event* appears to change on boot. This means I have to edit my xorg.conf each time. How can I make the node->hardware assignment for /dev/input/event* persistent for my mouse and touchpad, or otherwise, how can I configure Xorg to assert my InputDevice sections point to the correct hardware?

Excerpt of xorg.conf:

```
Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "evdev"

   Option      "Device" "/dev/input/event7"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

   Option      "Buttons" "12"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Pad0"

   Driver      "synaptics"

   Option      "SHMConfig" "true"

   Option      "RTCornerButton" "1"

   Option      "RBCornerButton" "1"

   Option      "LTCornerButton" "1"

   Option      "LBCornerButton" "1"

   Option      "SpecialScrollAreaRight" "true"

   Option      "Device" "/dev/input/event6"

   Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

   Option      "Emulate3Buttons" "true"

EndSection
```

I think this can at least be circumvented with some udev rules, but I have no idea how I should do that.

Thanks in advance!

----------

## massimo

Is there a directory by-id (or by-path) within /dev/input/? I guess with the help of this and its content you can identify the device correctly.

----------

## McLink

Hah, that worked. The mouse had an entry in by-id and the touchpad had one in by-path. Thanks - solved!

----------

